# That’s all folks, for me anyway. Canon Rumors will live on.



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 4, 2022)

> I knew I’d be making this post one day, and I figured it would make me sad, I was wrong about the latter. The last 24 hours have been some of the most horrible hours of my life.
> This has sort of been in the works for about the last year or so. I haven’t had much fun with this site over the last 2 or 3 years, a new demographic of people have exhausted me. I think a lot of this change started with the proliferation of YouTube personalities over the last 5 years.
> Nothing is about information anymore, it’s only about whose saying it. This is true for all forms of media and I really don’t want to be a part of it.
> So, those last 24 hours?
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## twoheadedboy (Feb 4, 2022)

I'm so sorry to hear of the abuse you had to deal with, Craig, nothing more can really be said about that. Best wishes for the future.


----------



## Shane (Feb 4, 2022)

So sad to hear this. Sad state of the world. Seen similar stuff in the wedding photography industry too sadly, especially on social media. You have been my daily first page I look at online for years and will be missed. Thanks for all the updates over the years. I never buy gear before watching your page.


----------



## BakaBokeh (Feb 4, 2022)

Craig,
I'm with you that the ugly side of social media is horrible... especially if they come at your family.

Thanks for everything. Truly. You will be missed.


----------



## Krispy (Feb 4, 2022)

People suck. Good luck in the future.

Any recommendations on where to keep up on Canon news if new ownership doesn't pan out?


----------



## Blue Zurich (Feb 4, 2022)

Peace to you Craig and thank you for all your dedicated hard work over the years


----------



## bergstrom (Feb 4, 2022)

Really sorry that THIS is the reason you have to stop. You should absolutely make a statement to police and keep screenshots etc and keep the emails in the inbox so they might be traced back. Well done for shielding your family from this, but at the same time, you are now carrying this burden and you should really just share it with a close friend and get it off your chest, it will be therapeutic. 

Best of luck for the future and in your future endeavours.


----------



## WOODS (Feb 4, 2022)

Dude! 

Loooooooong time visitor before finally becoming a member and I can understand every sentiment you make. I‘m very thankful for all the effort you’ve put into getting Canon news over the years - it’s been entertaining and informative!

I wish you the very best in any new endeavours - be well.

Paul


----------



## imagesandbirds.com (Feb 4, 2022)

This is really sad. I wish you and your family all the best!
You and your work will be missed. Your site provided information, insights and discussion for so many years.
Again: best wishes!


----------



## USMarineCorpsVet (Feb 4, 2022)

This is one of the few sites about photography that I actually enjoyed. Sad to see you go but hoping you can enjoy your life a little more. Godspeed!


----------



## xps (Feb 4, 2022)

Disgusting, what has happened to you. I´ll hope you get justice and those who did something to you and your family will be sentenced.
Good luck for you and your family in the future.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 4, 2022)

Sorry it got to this point, Craig. We’ve valued the site and your efforts greatly over the years. You’ll be missed!
Wishing you the best,
John


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 4, 2022)

Does this mean I get my $100 back?


----------



## SilverBox (Feb 4, 2022)

Very sad to hear, this was my first page opened every day for the last several years. Will miss the community for sure, thanks for everything Craig!


----------



## U-Type (Feb 4, 2022)

Very sorry to hear about this, but lots of respect for your decision to draw the line. Thanks for all of the information you posted over the past years, they greatly benefited my decisions regarding cameras/gear.


----------



## Etienne (Feb 4, 2022)

I've been a member and daily visitor for 12 years. It's mostly been fun, with the odd heated exchange.
I understand that the time comes for change, so good luck with your next venture!


----------



## SpaceGhost (Feb 4, 2022)

Of all the photography sites, this was always the best. It was always so genuine and had the least amount of drama. I'm shocked to hear that behind the scenes you were being attacked. That is just so wrong. I don't understand why some people, mostly strangers, feel the need to make others feel bad over something like a camera brand, etc. ... all for probably fanboy reasons. Maybe its more than that... maybe those people feel the need to put you down to make their purchases feel justified which is just silly. Who cares if you like another brand, etc. I couldn't care if one like a Mac or a PC but I love computers. I like Canon and I appreciate the competition in brands but my loyalty is to photography and those communities that help grow photography, not some soulless brand just trying to get market share. Canon Rumors was always a great place for photography. Long live Canon Rumors!


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Feb 4, 2022)

sir dont go smh dont get Bullied by clowns
maybe it was that troll Neuro that lives in these forums?


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Feb 4, 2022)

Girls love guys who know that latest rumors. That would be a good reason to stay.


----------



## bvukich (Feb 4, 2022)

After being here since the beginning, I haven't been around much in the last several years at all, but I'm sad to hear this, and especially sad to hear the reason.

Craig, best of luck with all your future endeavors, you'll be missed.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 4, 2022)

Very sad to hear this.

(((((((())))))))

All I can say is that if you and your family are ever up in this end of the woods, stop by and let's go out for a paddle in the canoes


----------



## rikstir (Feb 4, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


So sad, I’m generally worried about our society. Just know yours is one of the few sites that I visited daily often several times. Best of luck!!


----------



## vlim (Feb 4, 2022)

Wow these guys are so stupid, it's insane and pretty sad !!! you're our best and dedicated source for years, thank you for the awesome job done Craig


----------



## WildlifeCan-on (Feb 4, 2022)

That is just horrible reading Craig! Totally understand you. The world is getting more and more crazy day by day... 
BEST OF LUCK FOR THE FUTURE!!!
YOU WILL BE VERY MISSED!!!


----------



## speg (Feb 4, 2022)

Well this sucks. This site got me back into photography!

crazy that people would harass over a photo site… but sadly, I guess it’s not surprising 


thank you for your service


----------



## shire_guy (Feb 4, 2022)

This site has been a great information and learning tool for me - you will be a hard act to follow. All the best for the future.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 4, 2022)

Don Haines said:


> Very sad to hear this.
> 
> (((((((())))))))
> 
> All I can say is that if you and your family are ever up in this end of the woods, stop by and let's go out for a paddle in the canoes


Hey @Don Haines, where the hell have you been ? Many of us here on CR have been really worried about you !! In fact there was even a ‘where is Don’ thread. Good to hear you’re still around, even if it’s just as CR is leaving the building.


----------



## jvillain (Feb 4, 2022)

I am really sorry to hear that Craig. I have never known you to do any thing other than deliver the best info you had available and don't remember you attacking any one ever. It is is truly horrible when information it's self has been weaponized to the degree it has. 

I respect you putting family first and wish you the best.


----------



## SBP_photo (Feb 4, 2022)

Like thousands of others, I have silently followed your post for many years, and your website has brought a lot of joy to me (and affected a purchasing decision or two). Thank your for your passion!


----------



## reef58 (Feb 4, 2022)

I missed all of the drama, and happy I did. I certainly can understand a site like this taking a toll. If it is not fun anymore it is time to move on. Great site. I hope it continues.


----------



## domo_p1000 (Feb 4, 2022)

Thank you for your fantastic work, Craig. CanonRumors has always been at the top of my visited photographic sites - a great start to every day. I am appalled by the mistreatment you have had to endure and wish you (and your family) every happiness for the future.


----------



## kcimer (Feb 4, 2022)

Keep the familly safe! nothing is as important as that.


----------



## wopbv4 (Feb 4, 2022)

Thanks for the many years of great information! 
I wish you all the best.

Again, THANKS


----------



## unfocused (Feb 4, 2022)

bvukich said:


> After being here since the beginning, I haven't been around much in the last several years at all, but I'm sad to hear this, and especially sad to hear the reason.
> 
> Craig, best of luck with all your future endeavors, you'll be missed.


You've been missed. You were a very fair moderator.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 4, 2022)

I can only say I understand your decision, even though I'm sad about the reason.
We'll miss you!


----------



## bsbeamer (Feb 4, 2022)

I'm done with the bro's and competition to be first with so very little focus on creating or imagery. Best of luck in your next venture. Hope your Bengals can turn this month around for you.


----------



## rmblack (Feb 4, 2022)

damn. Thanks for the deals over the years, sorry things ended this way.


----------



## webphoto (Feb 4, 2022)

Craig, thank you for your hard work and your dedication to Canon Rumors. God bless you and your family.


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Feb 4, 2022)

I don't know anything about the story behind this, besides I share your frustration related to the status of "youtubers" and social media personalities. And we all know how ugly many are behaving today in comment-sections. However I find it hard to imagine that someone would hit personally on you and even your family?... And why they would do it, you are just posting rumors? That's far out, and I'm very sad to hear that.
But a big thanks for all the good years you have given us with canon rumors. And best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 4, 2022)

Strange indeed. I guess there is more that we will never know. Or at least I will never know. I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around anyone getting worked up over cameras to this degree, regardless of who is right and who is wrong.


----------



## Bennymiata (Feb 4, 2022)

It's very upsetting.
I've been coming to visit this wonderful sites a few times a day for around 12 years and I'm really sorry you're leaving Craig.
However, as the politics of the world steer more towards the left, the worse our lives are becoming.
Everybody thinks that their opinion is worth more than anyone's else's. 
Instead of discussing our similarities, many people prefer to fight about their differences.
Personally, I have stayed away from any social media sites as there are so many professional trouble makers and I'd prefer not to join them.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 4, 2022)

privatebydesign said:


> Does this mean I get my $100 back?


@Blue Zurich why the sad emoji at my comment? I have no time for bullies and people that 'threaten' somebodies family are less than worthless, but that doesn't alter the fact that the 'Pro' membership was a simple money grab done within the time Craig said he was thinking of selling. The latest reopening of the 'once in a lifetime' opportunity just a few weeks ago reeks very badly of a blatant money grab.

Where have the regular free gifts been? etc etc.

We are dealing with two issues here, first is the way Craig has been treated by some people. I don't do social media so I am completely in the dark about that but he 100% has my support against people that threaten his family!

The second is the way Craig has treated some of his biggest and longest term supporters. Which when talking about the 'membership' deal was a complete unadulterated rip off.

The two are completely separate as far as I am concerned.


----------



## RogerCicala (Feb 4, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...





Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Craig, I figure I'm probably one of the 'old-school' guys. I sure remember how it was back in the day when ships were iron, men were wood, and those of us with information shared and corroborated pretty freely behind the scenes. I'm peripheral to it all so I was able to just decide not to play any more and quietly, slowly ease away. Hate that you've had to deal with all this, but hope in a while you'll be able to reminisce about the good times. We did have them. In the meantime hang in there. Roger


----------



## Juangrande (Feb 4, 2022)

Shane said:


> So sad to hear this. Sad state of the world. Seen similar stuff in the wedding photography industry too sadly, especially on social media. You have been my daily first page I look at online for years and will be missed. Thanks for all the updates over the years. I never buy gear before watching your page.


Ditto. I check this page about every day and look forward to it. You’ll be sadly missed Craig. I hope whomever takes over makes it worth following b


----------



## Deleted (Feb 4, 2022)

That is a shame. I’ve only been regularly visiting for a short while but have enjoyed your writing.

I know what you mean about the rise of nastiness on social media. I do not have a Facebook account and have a tiny 1500 followers on Flickr and just over 800 on Twatter. Yet even with being a total unknown nobody I have received death threats from more than one jerk. One in my case was simply for making the comment “Isn’t evolution amazing’ on an image I posted of a wasp. Seems someone took that as an attack on his religious beliefs and as such it was OK to threaten me and my family. He obviously put some effort into it too as the private messages mentioned my home town and real name. It is a weird mindset that seems to be rapidly growing. Walking away let’s them win. We simply cannot do that. Instead the authorities need to be informed and the vile perpetrators need to be taken to task. Sounds like you need help. Whatever happens I hope you and your family can lead a happy and fulfilling life going on.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 4, 2022)

unfocused said:


> Strange indeed. I guess there is more that we will never know. Or at least I will never know. I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around anyone getting worked up over cameras to this degree, regardless of who is right and who is wrong.


Have you ever been on a car forum?
Sheer hate and contempt towards other brands. But in my naivety I thought the world of photography was different... How wrong I was.


----------



## entoman (Feb 4, 2022)

"_Nothing is about information anymore, it’s only about whose saying it. This is true for all forms of media and I really don’t want to be a part of it._"

Yes, we unfortunately live in an age of narcissists and egomaniacs, everything is "me, me, look at me, listen to the drivel I'm talking, and subscribe to my channel"

.... and when people politely express opinions to which they're fully entitled, they get shot down by wokeys and those who make a profession out of being "offended".

It's a great shame that you've felt the need to give up Canon Rumors, as this is one of the very few sites where, with just a couple of notable exceptions, people show respect for each other and can have an interesting debate without having to contend with the kind of rudeness that has dominated dpreview for so many years.

All that is left for me to say is *thank you* for all the hard work you've done to keep us informed, and to wish you the best in whatever endeavours you have in the future.


----------



## Blue Zurich (Feb 4, 2022)

privatebydesign said:


> @Blue Zurich why the sad emoji at my comment? I have no time for bullies and people that 'threaten' somebodies family are less than worthless, but that doesn't alter the fact that the 'Pro' membership was a simple money grab done within the time Craig said he was thinking of selling. The latest reopening of the 'once in a lifetime' opportunity just a few weeks ago reeks very badly of a blatant money grab.
> 
> Where have the regular free gifts been? etc etc.
> 
> ...


You left all of that out. It was simply where's my money. Simply stating that was hardly empathetic. If you would have written what you just did initially I would have never thought of responding that way. Was I supposed to read in between lines that were not there? Please...


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 4, 2022)

I am so sad to hear this, Craig, especially the sad way it has ended for you. You have done an excellent job over these years and been very fair and open moderator.
If you approach your next venture with the same dedication, endeavour and enthusiasm I am sure you will get the success you deserve. The very best of luck for the future.


----------



## dfairbairn (Feb 4, 2022)

Craig.....How sad and disturbing....like some one else said, first site I would open in the morning. I've really enjoyed your writing and efforts to get the right info out there and owning to the very few gaffs. You're a model for what you've done and for walking away when it wasn't right anymore. Best of luck


----------



## dfairbairn (Feb 4, 2022)

Craig.....How sad and disturbing....like some one else said, first site I would open in the morning. I've really enjoyed your writing and efforts to get the right info out there and owning to the very few gaffs. You're a model for what you've done and for walking away when it wasn't right anymore. Best of luck


----------



## Andy Westwood (Feb 4, 2022)

Ah! How sad, I love this site!

Well done Craig for building this forum and keeping us all entertained over the years.

Abuse on social media is hard to take and totally unnecessary, one of the reasons I like this site as it is generally very well behaved and mostly very respectful with contributors sharing different views in a polite and decent manor.

I’m sorry to hear of your abuse Craig that’s wrong and not acceptable, your trusted sources and leaks are welcomed by us and in a strange kind of way I’m sure even Canon appreciate the interest this forum creates in their products.

I hope this isn’t the beginning of the end of CR but it will certainly be a challenging time for any new owner, maintaining the quality and accuracy of rumours this site delivers, which is ultimately the engine that drives this site forward.

All the best Craig and thanks for everything.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 4, 2022)

privatebydesign said:


> @Blue Zurich why the sad emoji at my comment? I have no time for bullies and people that 'threaten' somebodies family are less than worthless, but that doesn't alter the fact that the 'Pro' membership was a simple money grab done within the time Craig said he was thinking of selling. The latest reopening of the 'once in a lifetime' opportunity just a few weeks ago reeks very badly of a blatant money grab.
> 
> Where have the regular free gifts been? etc etc.
> 
> ...


I'm sure that Craig and the buyer will want the site seamlessly transferred with all us members contributing as usual and as if nothing has happened apart from a change in ownership. In which case, our Pro membership will be continued.


----------



## speg (Feb 4, 2022)

privatebydesign said:


> @Blue Zurich why the sad emoji at my comment? I have no time for bullies and people that 'threaten' somebodies family are less than worthless, but that doesn't alter the fact that the 'Pro' membership was a simple money grab done within the time Craig said he was thinking of selling. The latest reopening of the 'once in a lifetime' opportunity just a few weeks ago reeks very badly of a blatant money grab.
> 
> Where have the regular free gifts been? etc etc.
> 
> ...


Ripoff of what? I got more than the price I paid back in discounts.

also, the site will continue so you’ve still got what you paid for…


----------



## ScheckytheTechie (Feb 4, 2022)

Beyond sorry…sickened to hear this. Always enjoyed your site. Soon as paid membership became an option I was on board. The thought of controversy over a corporate product rumors site almost sounds laughable. But threats against family. W t f. I’m sad for the world. Thank you for all you gave and may karma come for anyone so screwed up as to have done what they did!


----------



## Bishop80 (Feb 4, 2022)

Craig - you are doing the right thing for yourself and your family. It's not worth it to continue allowing negativity and threats in your life. Best wishes.


----------



## usern4cr (Feb 4, 2022)

Craig,

I'm genuinely sorry  to hear that we won't hear from you in the future, and vice versa.
I hope that you have a great life to come. And an even better time in the next one! 

--- Oh, you could please pass on a little firmware addition request: "Aperture bracketing!" ? 

Bye / Hej då
John


----------



## AJ (Feb 4, 2022)

Unbelievable, the things people say, thinking they're anonymous behind their keyboards. And this is about cameras. Cameras are supposed to be fun. Dumb nincompoops, they are.
I totally understand your decision. I would do the same thing to protect my family.
Thank you for posting so diligently for all those years. I really appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 4, 2022)

I can understand, I've been a member since the early days, but the YouTube influencers just don't influence me. Occasionally, one knows what he is talking about, but so many seem clueless. I can imagine the attacking of you and your family, I see it going on everywhere. I believe that covid has pushed many people off the rails, it's certainly a factor. 

I have a guess as to the eventual new owner, but I'll keep it to myself. I have no inside information about that.


----------



## djack41 (Feb 4, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Thank you, Craig. You will be missed!


----------



## swblackwood (Feb 4, 2022)

This is unbelievably bad news. Who threatens violence against a hobby site?


----------



## Fran Decatta (Feb 4, 2022)

This site has been always the first one to open, every time i turn on my computer. Everyday. By far, the most interesting one.

I feel really sad to read this, is a shame the way to be of this kind of people. 

All I can say is that I wish you enjoy a more peaceful life with your family and thank you all the time that you give us, Craig.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Feb 4, 2022)

Craig,

I'm very sorry to read of the lowlife's threats to your family.

Thank you so much fo your efforts over the years

Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 4, 2022)

Such a bummer to hear this.. I can’t imagine what it’s like and what kind of worthless “people” that does something like this… I’ve visited CR pretty much several times a day since it started….best wishes for your next adventure… Thank you


----------



## larjon (Feb 4, 2022)

Craig, I’m so sorry you have to leave this very informative site. It’s always been interesting to read your comments and rumors. Wish you all the best in your future endeavours.


----------



## ISO64 (Feb 4, 2022)

Long time member... Daily visitor...
So sorry to see you leaving back the fruits of your labour. If you happen to be within reach of my telelens, give a shout. Beer is on me. Happy trails!


----------



## Hugpphyrst (Feb 4, 2022)

Really sorry to hear this. I've enjoyed quietly checking in to the site for information. Many of the forums become childish and a bore so I only occasionally visit. I'll miss your work and wish you all the best. It's a shame that social media has taught us all that incivility is acceptable.


----------



## Tidy Media (Feb 4, 2022)

So sorry to hear this mate, all the best to you and your family and thanks for all the hard work over the years! <3


----------



## dtaylor (Feb 4, 2022)

I am very sad to hear this. Though it's better than what I imagined. When I read the opening sentences I thought maybe Craig was in trouble health wise. So I'm grateful it wasn't that.

@Canon Rumors Guy, you have to do what you have to do. I wish you would reconsider, this has always been an awesome site under your leadership. But your family and your personal mental health/well being come first. I wish you luck in whatever you do.


----------



## Adrianf (Feb 4, 2022)

I'm so sorry to hear this. All the best to you and yours. "So long, and thanks for all the rumours....."


----------



## chasingrealness (Feb 4, 2022)

So saddened to be reading this. Thanks for all you’ve done and all the best in whatever comes next.


----------



## dtaylor (Feb 4, 2022)

swblackwood said:


> This is unbelievably bad news. Who threatens violence against a hobby site?


Somehow, in the west, we have managed to raise a generation of people who believe that their personal feelings in the moment are all that matter. And that any statement against anything they believe is paramount to an "attack" which warrants hatred, bullying, cancelation, and even violence in return.

I hate to say this, but it's going to get worse before it gets better.


----------



## VicP83 (Feb 4, 2022)

im confused on what the tipping point was? This sucks to see you go Craig. Much love my dude.


----------



## Joel C (Feb 4, 2022)

This is incredibly sad news. My best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## docsavage123 (Feb 4, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Sorry to hear this Craig, best wishes to you and your family. I cannot believe a site like this would be trolled, its just disgraceful.


----------



## vjlex (Feb 4, 2022)

Thanks for all your hard work over the years, CR Guy. I'm surprised how sad this news makes me. Feels like losing a close friend. I wish you all the best in whatever you decide to do in the future. Thanks again!


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Feb 5, 2022)

So sad to read this.. Like many others this was the first site I checked every morning for years! Even my wife who has nooooo interest in cameras knows of “canon rumours guy” 

I can totally understand though. You just do you and enjoy life.

Take it easy Canon Rumours Guy


----------



## andrewmckay (Feb 5, 2022)

Take care of yourself and your family. You'll be missed but we understand!


----------



## Rocky (Feb 5, 2022)

Craig,

Thanks you for this web site. I have learned a lot from here.

Rocky


----------



## Jethro (Feb 5, 2022)

Shocking. Thanks for everything and all the best for the future.


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 5, 2022)

Sorry to hear all this Craig. I've absolutely no idea what its about. Not sure how Youtube influencers come into the picture. 
I take them with a piece of salt, some are good some are not. All are trying to make a buck and need controversy to drive traffic.
No idea why anyone would need to attack you. Not sure what in this site in particular would cause someone to do that.
It's always been informative and exciting at times with the rumours. It's made photography and progress of technology interesting. 
Exciting moments were the arrival of the 5DIII, 5DIV, R5 , R3. Speculation on specs was always exciting.
I find it interesting concern expressed by some people here who have no hesitation in laying into other people if they don't agree with their "facts".
As long as their "facts" are correct in their heads they are free to say what ever they like about someone elses comments.
It seems to bring out the worst in people which is a pity. The urge to prove themselves correct overides any common decency in commenting on others comments. It seems to be impossible to overcome on the internet. People with shortcomings in their real world lives seem to find the internet and ideal oppotunity to show their superiority and vent spleen.
There are good people here like Mt Spokane and Alan F who have been great at providing information without being condescending or plain rude and for me people like that make the site.
I'm sure after doing it for such a long time you heart perhaps is not in it anymore. I think you can look back with pride. It's been very successful in its own little niche.


----------



## tron (Feb 5, 2022)

This was my favorite site. And I do not have a second best!

I am sorry for this. You will be missed. I wish the best to you and your family.


----------



## dwarven (Feb 5, 2022)

Wow, I'm sorry.  I knew there were fanboys in the camera community, but I didn't know it was that bad. Thanks for all the great rumors. I visited almost every day for the past year and a half or so.


----------



## becceric (Feb 5, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


It’s truly incomprehensible that posting photography information would lead to the situation you’re in. By far I spend more time reading and enjoying this website than any others I frequent. I wish the best for you and your family.


----------



## rjbray01 (Feb 5, 2022)

So very sad to read this. I have followed this site most days for several years. It's the only site I follow which doesn't have tens of millions of other users. It's been a wonderful source if information and fuelled in me a passion for the simple challenge of making good photos.

I have been constantly grateful to many contributors who have consistently managed to demonstrate how to be very clever and yet humble - how to behave decently in public. I have probably learned as much about how to behave (and how not to) from this site as I have about photography. 

I have always thought that you Craig have been a prime example of what a good moderator looks like - tolerant of diverse opinions and personalities and managing to keep the site free of dreadful people with an apparently light touch.

I am so sorry to hear that you are the victim of online abuse - I cannot begin to imagine how awful it must be to receive threats to your family. 

I wish you all the best and offer my warmest thanks. 

Richard


----------



## Refraction (Feb 5, 2022)

Really terrible news, particularly the way you have been targeted. I'm constantly amazed how horrible people can be and how prevalent it is. Be well.


----------



## docsmith (Feb 5, 2022)

They are going after Canadians now?!?

Ok...more seriously, your contributions and this site are much appreciated. Good luck to you and your family.


----------



## esglord (Feb 5, 2022)

I’ve enjoyed reading your posts and learned a number of things about photography from you and other posters here. Much appreciated,
Eric


----------



## scotsman (Feb 5, 2022)

The keyboard terrorists are a sad manifestation of how technology has most definitely not benefitted us, and reveals the true nature of some so-called human beings (qv. populist demagogues). And there will be a lot more to come before a solution, if any, ever comes. Your hard work Craig has been of huge value to many, and I thank you for all you have done. Take care and best wishes. If you ever find yourself in Scotland, look me up! Alistair


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 5, 2022)

I appreciate all the good people, I really do.

The nonsense has continued throughout the day, and I've had to delete some stuff on this thread from new sign-ups and all of that. So I'm going to lock the thread up.

I will be spending the weekend getting Ethan up to speed on the backend, he will be one of the new writers during the transition. I will be providing them with information that comes to me for the coming weeks or months until the sale of the site is finalized. These things take time. I am confident that the new owner will have more time than I do to improve the site and continue the great community you all seem to have built here.

The moderators here have always had full autonomy, and that won't change.

CR Pro memberships won't be affected in any way. New signups from December will get their software code on February 18, 2022. I will be emailing all of those people this week with the information.

Maybe last night was a "meltdown", and that's fine. If you look, I'm sure the screenshots are out there. Folks should consider that perhaps I know things that they don't, sort of like future cameras and lenses. What's done is done and I can't take it back.

Onward and upward.

Thanks.
Craig


----------

